# Bretton 3-24-19



## speden (Mar 25, 2019)

I headed up to Bretton Woods on Sunday to catch the leftovers from Saturday's storm. I've been sidelined for the past month with some tendonitis (my left hip flexors have been lodging a formal complaint about all the glade skiing I've done this season), but with ski season winding down, I had to get out there.

Coverage is fantastic right now. Super deep and everything open. They will likely close with a ton of snow left on April 15. I think they are probably itching to get back to work on the Gondola and new summit lodge. A patroller told me the plan is to plow the access road to the summit the day after they close so that work can resume.

There was no ice to be found anywhere. They didn't get a changeover to rain on Saturday's storm, so there was no NCP to freeze up on Sat night. In the morning everything was just about perfect, warm sun and the snow was still loose and cold. Things stared to melt and compact down in the warm afternoon, so things slowed down a bit.

I hit stuff all over the mountain and everything was skiing well. I don't usually get up there on weekends, so spent some time on the Telegraph T-bar pod which isn't open on most weekdays. It's a nice little pod with some wide mellow glades, but the T-bar is too slow and makes it hard to lap them. Maybe someday they will put a real lift on Mt. Stickney.

Crowds were much larger than I expected for a spring Sunday. The base lodge was pretty jammed. Hopefully the gondola doesn't increase the crowds too much next year or the base lodge won't be able to handle it.

A few pics:


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 26, 2019)

Sunday was fantastic. Conditions were the best I've skied this season save an 8" day at Black with fresh tracks all morning. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks like a GREAT day!


----------



## speden (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah it was a hella good day and I'm thinking I should get back up there, but the forecast for this coming weekend doesn't so good. Some rain and high temps coming. Time's starting to run out on the season. The glades will get cooked pretty fast.


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 27, 2019)

I haven't skied there yet.....not sure I want to day trip that far up. Waiting to hear back from ski friend on where to for Saturday.I always wanted to get into those glades off of the Telegraph....can't believe I have been saying it for 7 years now! Usually my trips that far North take me to Jay.  I should probably ski Magic while they still have snow this weekend since I have a pass!


----------

